# ISIS slaughters 300 (more) Yizidis and media doesn't require Obama to comment



## TheGreatGatsby (May 3, 2015)

ISIS slaughters hundreds more Yazidis officials say - CNN.com

No requirement of a comment from Obama; not even a mention that they tried to reach him for comment. They have fully taken up his agenda of indifference towards the slaughter of innocents.


----------



## Moonglow (May 3, 2015)

Yeah it's a shame that no one really is....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 3, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Yeah it's a shame that no one really is....



Is what, dude?


----------



## Moonglow (May 3, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it's a shame that no one really is....
> ...


Your last sentence....Like nobody pays attention to all the horror slasher movies, eh, old news...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 3, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



You're not making sense, dude. Finish your original sentence. You learn how to write proper predicates in second grade. Maybe, the seventy-year-old second grader hasn't gotten to that part of his education yet though.


----------



## Moonglow (May 3, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


Do you have a hard time keeping up with what you said or do you need to have it plastered on the wall to follow the inanity?
Let's review:
You said:
No requirement of a comment from Obama; not even a mention that they tried to reach him for comment. They have fully taken up his agenda of indifference towards the slaughter of innocents.
I said:
Yeah it's a shame that no one really is....

How is that so hard to follow?


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2015)

What comment do you want

ISIS is bad?


----------



## Moonglow (May 3, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> What comment do you want
> 
> ISIS is bad?


Maybe the drugs are kicking in, or it's the downside of the high??


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 3, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I don't want a 'review.' I want you to finish your fucking sentence. I still have no fucking clue what you're saying. That's on you to clarify if you got something fucking to say.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 3, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> What comment do you want
> 
> ISIS is bad?



I want accountability. That's why we elect a fucking president.


----------



## Moonglow (May 3, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


My sentence did not have intercourse in mind, if you want to discuss a topic try being honest enough to state it in a clear manner, and leave out the bait and switch routine, you amateur....


----------



## Moonglow (May 3, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What comment do you want
> ...


50 Shades of Bourbon....


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What comment do you want
> ...



Accountability like bombing them or is calling them names good enough for you?

How about if Obama calls them an axis of evil?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 3, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



You got exactly what you wanted, bitch: To not talk about the actual topic that is not favorable to your lord and master Obama. Now then, look at your sentence in a vacuum. It is non grammatical and absolutely lacks coherence. Yes, I can guess what you're talking about. But if I seek clarification because you wrote a shitty sentence, then maybe you should just clarify instead of giving me your trite arguments. But you didn't, cos you're playing games. Next time, I just might not bother to give you the time of fucking day. You bring nothing to the table anyhow.


----------



## Moonglow (May 3, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 3, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > How about if Obama calls them an axis of evil?
> ...



Try again w/o the ad hominem....Or is that check mate?


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


Hurt your feelings?


----------



## Moonglow (May 3, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


They are the JV team, they have no home country....


----------



## Moonglow (May 3, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I'm picturing an arm with cigarette burns on it...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 3, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > How about if Obama calls them an axis of evil?
> ...



Try again w/o the ad hominem....Or is that check mate?


----------



## HUGGY (May 3, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ISIS slaughters hundreds more Yazidis officials say - CNN.com
> 
> No requirement of a comment from Obama; not even a mention that they tried to reach him for comment. They have fully taken up his agenda of indifference towards the slaughter of innocents.



All of you crazy RWers claim that Putin, not Obama, is the most powerful man in the world.  Why not have the press ask the Russian leader what HE is going to do about it?  They have an important Naval Base in the vacinity.  Russia has a recent history of taking down terrorists also. 

Why is this a U S problem?  Religious wars are stupid to take sides in.  Where does a country like the U S draw the line in pursuing a specific religious faction anyway?  You may kill a thousand suspected terrorists and in the process provide the anger in their communities for the creation of a thousand more. Furthermore arming your supposed "allies" can and does come back to haunt you and bite you in the ass as in the case of Bin Ladin.  One day they are on your side and the next you have pissed them off and they turn on you.

We are not responsible for the outcome or consequences of someone's faith.  Both sides believe god or allah or some magical sky fairy is on their side demanding blood sacrifice in support of this particular sky fairy. We cannot deny or confirm either "god" or faith in it is wrong .  If we did we would have to look at ourselves and start prosecuting and killing the morons here that are always starting trouble in the name of their sky fairies.

The more people of faith that kill each other with no one to blame than other people of faith the better. 

The bottom line is the world would be a safer place if all religion was shunned.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 3, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > ISIS slaughters hundreds more Yazidis officials say - CNN.com
> ...



1. I'm not a RW'er (or a libtard like you)
2. I don't sing Putin's praises. Check my posts and you'll find that I've condemned him at every turn.
3. The topic is not mutually exclusive to any Russian accountability. But I'm an American posting on an American message board, doofis and I (like all good Americans) believe in holding the president accountable.
4. Whether it's a 'US problem' or not or to what degree rather it is our problem is debatable. But for an American president to be mum during a time of such slaughter? It's unthinkable; it defies every precedent.
5. Calling this merely a religious war is flat out stupid and frankly heartless and bombastically arrogant. The Yizidis aren't engaged in a religious war. They're getting slaughtered by barbarians. I don't give a fuck what ISIS's lame justifications are. But to bring it home to you, it's based on your so-called more serious hate crimes.
6. You can cast aspersions about what you think the US has done; none of that justifies the genocide of Yizidis, you heartless fuck.
7. I'm so sick and tired of hearing about we armed Osama bla bla bla. It's over and done with. The dude's allegedly dead for that matter. Step into 2015 and deal with 2015 realities. Cos when I hear about these fucking barbarians killng unarmed men, women and children, I don't give a flying fuck that someone somewhere gave guns to OBL to fight the fucking Russians.
8. This isn't a debate on the substance of religion either. And the Yizidis aren't killing Muslims in the name of religion. Educate yourself and stop speaking out of your ass.
9. Lastly, the world doesn't need religion to have murder and wars. That's the biggest load of shit that libtards like you peddle. In fact, ISIS is a death cult, not a religion in the first place. But in any event, a debate on this doesn't exclude the president from humanely speaking on matters.


----------



## HUGGY (May 3, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



I'm a liberal because YOU say so?  That assumption on your part negates everything aimed at me in your post.  

Liberals as far as I know want to change the world as do RWers.  RWers want the world to be christian as do you.  Muslims want the world to be muslim, some of them demand that or death to those that will not comply.  You ISIS terrorists kill people that will not conform to their religion.  They have made that clear.  

I hate ALL religion and want our country to stay out of ALL other countries business be it religious or otherwise.  I am against all war that draws Americans into it.  If we are attacked my response is to wipe out the attacking country using all the weapons at our disposal including nuclear to bring an immediate conclusion and to deploy and risk as few American military lives as possible. 

At home I believe we should only promote American prosperity not just the prosperity of a handful of individuals like the Waltons or the Kochs.  I believe the financial sector needs to be regulated so it cannot repeat the crash of 2008.  As for individual freedom, I believe that there should be a maximum effort to protect individual freedoms in all aspects of being a citizen and in pursuit of happiness.  Money should not equal votes.  The rich have far too much to say in our elections.  By that I mean it is OK for a wealthy man to run but it should be illegal for any person to just be a front man for a huge warchest of cash provided by a few wealthy people.  Donations MUST be limited so that the message of the candidates is not drowned by a flood of cash.

My values are certainly not liberal or so-called conservative.  There is no political party that represents my views.  I guess the worst you can say is that I am currently an independent...with protectionist leanings globally and protectionist leanings locally for the rights and political power of the AVERAGE individual. Corporations frequently disregard the welfare of individual American's interests so politically I do not trust them.  I'm not "anti corporation" though.  Like I said I just don't trust them. 

You people that babble on about "liberals" are no better than actual liberals that babble on about gay rights.  You are BOTH wasting media attention that could be better focused on the things that actually effect the general welfare such as repairing the infrastructure and keeping health care as affordable and accessible as humanly possible.  In short we need to take care of our own citizens and corporations are NOT citizens.  If that bothers stock shareholders then I suggest that they be more careful what they invest in.


----------



## Rozman (May 3, 2015)

Obama already made his feelings known about how he feels about Christians....
They are getting paid back for all the shit they did during the Crusades.


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2015)

Rozman said:


> Obama already made his feelings known about how he feels about Christians....
> They are getting paid back for all the shit they did during the Crusades.


Can you expect anything more from Kenyan?


----------



## Rozman (May 3, 2015)

I don't expect much from Obama....


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2015)

Rozman said:


> I don't expect much from Obama....


Bet killing bin laden pissed you off


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 3, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



You came at me with the right/left nonsense in the first place, tard....

And you're all over the place. How do we go from simply wanting the president to have some accountability for geo-political issues to the Koch family? Slow your roll, spazz.


----------



## HUGGY (May 3, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



"All you crazy RWers"?? is "coming at you" ??  What a straight up pussy!.

It's not a concern of the U S.  It doesn't matter how I characterize the Mid East turmoil.  It is not our problem and I don't want the U S to make it so.  People get killed all of the time in dangerous places.  The victims could have left or converted to islam.  I don't care.  REALLY, I DON'T CARE!  Did they know they were there risking their lives?  You bet your ass they did.  I don't want to hear some stupid shit about how it was their land and they had been there for centuries or ten minutes.  When you are threatened with an unbeatable force you get your ass up and get the hell out or fight to the death.  These pussies just get gathered up like stray sheep and get killed.  They were STUPID.  It makes me happy when stupid people die. Seriously, it makes me happy.   

The Koch brothers are directly responsible for the mindless attacks on Obama insisting he is the worst president ever and now you are complaining about how the president appears unaccountable?  You can't have it both ways.  I don't like liars.  The RW is chock full of them.  This constant droning against a president that has only brought prosperity and steady recovery to the nation is not only a lie..it is an outrageous lie.

I felt it necessary to explain my politics because you misrepresent me consistently as do others. 

I believe you are a RWer.  Am I wrong?  If I am in error I apologize.  That's more than you will ever get from a RWer piece of shit.

I hope that clears up your concerns.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 4, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



You started the right vs. left BS was the point. You reading more into 'coming at me' shows your level of retardation.

And fuck the Koch Brothers BS.  It has no fucking bearing on whether it's acceptable for the media and Obama to turn their backs on the Yizidis when they're getting butchered by fucking animals.


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



"You started it".. Grow the fuck up.  You sound like a child.  Let me know when some Irish or Americans in this country are being butchered.  If these Yizidis had feet then I have no pity on them.  They were like all surprised that the ISIS guys would do something to them?  Stupid on all counts.  A healthy human being can walk about ten miles a day easily...maybe a bit less if you know you are being hunted and are taking the back roads.  These dumb assholes chose to stay.  On what grounds?  What did they think would happen?  

Please explain why I should care that stupid people get killed for being stupid.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 4, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



1. Blaming the victims is not alright; and you're a coward for it.
1b. You can have an idea that barbarians are nearby. That doesn't mean that you feel that you have somewhere to go or can get your young children to a safety when you're in a desert dwelling especially.
2. You've posted multiple times and still not regarded the indifference of Obama and the media. So, it would seem that you're willing to give them a pass.


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Duh!  Ya think?    I thought I was excruciatingly clear.  What is it about the words "I don't care" that you are having such a snitfit dealing with.  Obama and the media are ignoring these deaths?  Good.  I agree with that policy.  

The "barbarians" have been coming their way for months.  If I was in the desert and I knew my life was at risk I would prepare for a long walk through the desert and get my butt out of harm's way.  That is because I'm not STUPID.  I'm sure these dumb asses were just sitting around PRAYING.  It appears that god was busy when they were praying.  OOPS!  OH well!  Looks like "god" loves an atrocity.  He sure allows a hell of a lot of it.  Maybe it was YOUR fault.  Maybe YOU didn't PRAY hard enough for these dead dumb fuckers.

Ya.. I blame you.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 4, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Duh!  Ya think?    I thought I was excruciatingly clear.  What is it about the words "I don't care" that you are having such a snitfit dealing with.  Obama and the media are ignoring these deaths?  Good.  I agree with that policy.
> 
> The "barbarians" have been coming their way for months.  If I was in the desert and I knew my life was at risk I would prepare for a long walk through the desert and get my butt out of harm's way.  That is because I'm not STUPID.  I'm sure these dumb asses were just sitting around PRAYING.  It appears that god was busy when they were praying.  OOPS!  OH well!  Looks like "god" loves an atrocity.  He sure allows a hell of a lot of it.  Maybe it was YOUR fault.  Maybe YOU didn't PRAY hard enough for these dead dumb fuckers.
> 
> Ya.. I blame you.



It take a huge coward to justify the mass butchering of women and children. Congrats, dude.


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Duh!  Ya think?    I thought I was excruciatingly clear.  What is it about the words "I don't care" that you are having such a snitfit dealing with.  Obama and the media are ignoring these deaths?  Good.  I agree with that policy.
> ...



I could afford to lose a few pounds but why get personal and nasty about it?  and Why do you talk like an uneducated black guy? Wuutzz up wid  dat?

After a few days of dealing with gang bangers, drug dealers, whores, drunks and violent homeless.. etc..  I'm just all "braved" out.    It's been a busy week.


----------



## Moonglow (May 4, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Duh!  Ya think?    I thought I was excruciatingly clear.  What is it about the words "I don't care" that you are having such a snitfit dealing with.  Obama and the media are ignoring these deaths?  Good.  I agree with that policy.
> ...


Custer had no problem with it...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 4, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



That's nice.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 4, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



You're a blubbering (x2) coward, then.


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



X 2 ???  OOOOooo..!!!. That's gonna leave a mark !!!!

Can't remember the last time I blubbered.   Did i ever?   I don't think so.  

Guess what moron.  In the three days of us going back and forth on this stupid thread just as many Americans died on our highways as these stupid morons you are belly aching about.  They didn't get to choose to not get killed like the A-holes that just sat there on their asses waiting for ISIS to kill them.  I call it suicide by ISIS.  Case closed.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 6, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> No requirement of a comment from Obama; not even a mention that they tried to reach him for comment. They have fully taken up his agenda of indifference towards the slaughter of innocents.



I think if asked, Obama should say this, 

"I am saddened the Devil Worshiping Yazidis are being murdered because Bush invaded Iraq over weapons that didn't exist and failed to set up a functioning government after wasting thousands of lives and spending hundreds of billions of dollars. But this problem is not worth expending one more American life!"


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > No requirement of a comment from Obama; not even a mention that they tried to reach him for comment. They have fully taken up his agenda of indifference towards the slaughter of innocents.
> ...



How are the Yazidis devil worshippers?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 6, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> How are the Yazidis devil worshippers?



The worship a being called the Peacock Angel, whom Muslims consider the same as Iblis, the Islamic Satan.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > How are the Yazidis devil worshippers?
> ...



Islam pretty much considers everything Satanic but their own religion (with the exception of anything that they've co-opted). Is that all you got, guy?

And Muslims can think the Yazidis are Satan's spawn all they want. It doesn't justify their inhumanity.

Yazidi Religious Beliefs History Facts And Traditions Of Iraq s Persecuted Minority


----------



## JoeB131 (May 6, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Islam pretty much considers everything Satanic but their own religion (with the exception of anything that they've co-opted). Is that all you got, guy?
> 
> And Muslims can think the Yazidis are Satan's spawn all they want. It doesn't justify their inhumanity.
> 
> Yazidi Religious Beliefs History Facts And Traditions Of Iraq s Persecuted Minority



Uh, no, the Muslims think Jesus was a prophet. 

and while I think the Yazidis are sad and all-  SO NOT MY FUCKING PROBLEM.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Islam pretty much considers everything Satanic but their own religion (with the exception of anything that they've co-opted). Is that all you got, guy?
> ...



Yea, they co-opted Jesus. Learn the language.

Going back, you called the Yazidis devil worshippers in the first place (and that Obama should relay that). Telling me what the Muslims think is not justifying your opinion. Do you have anything other than they're Satan worshippers according to Muslims; or are you just as full of shit as ever?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 7, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Yea, they co-opted Jesus. Learn the language.
> 
> Going back, you called the Yazidis devil worshippers in the first place (and that Obama should relay that). Telling me what the Muslims think is not justifying your opinion. Do you have anything other than they're Satan worshippers according to Muslims; or are you just as full of shit as ever?



There is no Satan and there is no God.  

And simply, I don't give a fuck about them and neither would you if it wasn't something you could bash Obama over because he didn't double down on Bush's stupidity in Iraq.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, they co-opted Jesus. Learn the language.
> ...



You wanted to paint to have Obama paint the Yazidis as evil devil worshippers. Turns out all you're basing that on is an eclesastical split between Yazidis and Muslims. Way to argue like sh__ as per your usual, doofis.

I don't need this issue to 'bash' Obama. To me, this is just one small tile on a huge mosaic of a corrupt man. And you're putting words into my mouth for that matter; cos again, you argue like sh___. I haven't even called one way or another for US military intervention. Hell, I've just called for basic acknowledgement for starters. You're such apologist / Obama ass wiper that you think that that shouldn't be the case. Check your own sh__, bro.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 7, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You wanted to paint to have Obama paint the Yazidis as evil devil worshippers. Turns out all you're basing that on is an eclesastical split between Yazidis and Muslims. Way to argue like sh__ as per your usual, doofis.



I'm just asking, are you WILLING TO DIE to save the devil Worshipping Yazidis? I'm not. Nor am I willing to have someone I care about die.   I don't care if the Peacock Angel is the Devil or Not.  I don't think it's worth one American life because they want to have their own silly religion. 



TheGreatGatsby said:


> I don't need this issue to 'bash' Obama. To me, this is just one small tile on a huge mosaic of a corrupt man. And you're putting words into my mouth for that matter; cos again, you argue like sh___. I haven't even called one way or another for US military intervention. Hell, I've just called for basic acknowledgement for starters. You're such apologist / Obama ass wiper that you think that that shouldn't be the case. Check your own sh__, bro.



Now, you are getting whiny.  I mean, you are usually very brave to volunteer someone else's kids to come home in body bags, but there wouldn't be a problem over there if Bush hadn't toppled Saddam to start with.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > You wanted to paint to have Obama paint the Yazidis as evil devil worshippers. Turns out all you're basing that on is an eclesastical split between Yazidis and Muslims. Way to argue like sh__ as per your usual, doofis.
> ...



I'VE EXPLAINED THIS TO YOU MORE THAN ONCE IN THIS THREAD NOW, SO PAY THE F*** ATTENTION: At no point in this thread, have I even called for military action on behalf of the Yizidis. For starters, I've called for is for Obama and the media to acknowledge this atrocity. That's not an unreasonable to any reasonable person. Of course, you don't fall under the umbrella of an unreasonable person.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 7, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I'VE EXPLAINED THIS TO YOU MORE THAN ONCE IN THIS THREAD NOW, SO PAY THE F*** ATTENTION: At no point in this thread, have I even called for military action on behalf of the Yizidis. For starters, I've called for is for Obama and the media to acknowledge this atrocity. That's not an unreasonable to any reasonable person. Of course, you don't fall under the umbrella of an unreasonable person.



I think you used too many negatives in that last sentence, but never mind. 

Why should Obama acknowledge this atrocity as opposed to all the other atrocities that go on in the world? 

The people of Iraq had a choice after 2008. they could all work together to build a nation called Iraq, or they could all start up fights over who was a prophet or a caliph or whether this angel was really the devil or not.  

They chose the latter.  

So not our problem.  Unless you are looking for something else to bash Obama for not fixing after Bush fucked it up to start with.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > I'VE EXPLAINED THIS TO YOU MORE THAN ONCE IN THIS THREAD NOW, SO PAY THE F*** ATTENTION: At no point in this thread, have I even called for military action on behalf of the Yizidis. For starters, I've called for is for Obama and the media to acknowledge this atrocity. That's not an unreasonable to any reasonable person. Of course, you don't fall under the umbrella of an unreasonable person.
> ...



Are you f'ing kidding me, dude? How often exactly do you think that 300 innocent people are slaughtered? Presidents have always commented / condemned such atrocities. You're an f'ing nut ball.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 8, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Are you f'ing kidding me, dude? How often exactly do you think that 300 innocent people are slaughtered? Presidents have always commented / condemned such atrocities. You're an f'ing nut ball.



Have they?  Frankly, 100,000 to a Million Iraqis were slaughtered on Bush's watch right under his nose.  The guy didn't say sh it about it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Are you f'ing kidding me, dude? How often exactly do you think that 300 innocent people are slaughtered? Presidents have always commented / condemned such atrocities. You're an f'ing nut ball.
> ...



That's a fallacy to justify bad behavior on someone else's (alleged) bad behavior. You got nothing, guy. You're a phony.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 8, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> That's a fallacy to justify bad behavior on someone else's (alleged) bad behavior. You got nothing, guy. You're a phony.



I'm just not seeing the bad behavior of Obama realizing there isn't a military solution to this problem. 

It's not our problem. I'm glad we have a president who understands that.


----------



## Kosh (May 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Are you f'ing kidding me, dude? How often exactly do you think that 300 innocent people are slaughtered? Presidents have always commented / condemned such atrocities. You're an f'ing nut ball.
> ...



And the far left drones pull out their debunked religious propaganda without question or hesitation..


----------



## Kosh (May 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > That's a fallacy to justify bad behavior on someone else's (alleged) bad behavior. You got nothing, guy. You're a phony.
> ...



Yes the far left mentality on most subjects!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > That's a fallacy to justify bad behavior on someone else's (alleged) bad behavior. You got nothing, guy. You're a phony.
> ...



Just committing falacies right and left. You're arguing against premises I'm not making. Time to grow up, guy.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 9, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Just committing falacies right and left. You're arguing against premises I'm not making. Time to grow up, guy.



Guy, you are making up fake outrage about people you didn't care about in the Oughts when they were being killed.  Yup, they were killing the Devil Worshiping Yazidis RIGHT UNDER BUSH'S NOSE in the Oughts, and you didn't care.

Until you could blame it on the Black Guy.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Just committing falacies right and left. You're arguing against premises I'm not making. Time to grow up, guy.
> ...



Try arguing honestly. We've been over this. Your case for the 'devil worshipping' stuff is ecclesiastical based upon Muslim doctrine. It has no basis in what you or I believe. So knock that shit off unless you want to basically admit that you're a phony.

And I care when Muslims are going into people's lands and butchering them because they're not Muslim. It's not fake outrage. Being called 'fake' by a phony doesn't mean much anyhow.

You're such a pussy too trying to bring it back to blaming the black man. Such a pussy you are, guy.

BTW, pussy why do you cap Black Guy? Are you now officially subservient to the black race? I guess you are, pussy.


----------



## orogenicman (May 9, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ISIS slaughters hundreds more Yazidis officials say - CNN.com
> 
> No requirement of a comment from Obama; not even a mention that they tried to reach him for comment. They have fully taken up his agenda of indifference towards the slaughter of innocents.



We are in the fight.  If you don't like the way things are going, pick up a rifle and get in the fight yourself.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 9, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > ISIS slaughters hundreds more Yazidis officials say - CNN.com
> ...



You really didn't respond to the OP, honestly. Maybe, try again, pal.


----------



## Moonglow (May 9, 2015)

Islamic


Also called Yezidi, Daasin, or Ezidi, the Yazidi are a Kurdish-speaking ethnoreligious community based in Northern Iraq who practice a syncretic religion influenced by pre-*Islamic* Assyrian traditions, Sufi and Shiite*Islam*, *Nestorian Christianity*, and*Zoroastrianism*
yazidis religion


----------



## Moonglow (May 9, 2015)

*Why Obama Is Helping the Yazidis in Iraq*
*BY Emily Hager and Carrie Halperin | Aug. 13, 2014 | 2:03*
With humanitarian crises around the world, a look at why President Obama decided to use military force to help the Yazidis, a religious minority in Iraq.

Why Obama Is Helping the Yazidis in Iraq - Video - NYTimes.com


----------



## Moonglow (May 9, 2015)

*Bryan Fischer Agrees With ISIS That Yazidis Are Devil Worshipers And That's Why Obama Defends Them*
SUBMITTED BY Brian Tashman on Friday, 8/8/2014 3:30 pm
- See more at: Bryan Fischer Agrees With ISIS That Yazidis Are Devil Worshipers And That s Why Obama Defends Them Right Wing Watch


----------



## Moonglow (May 9, 2015)

Do you think you could get Congress to okay increased miilitary pressure and presence in the ISIS region like Oblama has requested and the GOP lead Congress are sitting on their hands trying to pass a budget with a poisoned pill amendment on de-funding Oblamacare for the 53rd time?-


----------



## JoeB131 (May 9, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Try arguing honestly. We've been over this. Your case for the 'devil worshipping' stuff is ecclesiastical based upon Muslim doctrine. It has no basis in what you or I believe. So knock that shit off unless you want to basically admit that you're a phony.



I guess I'm having a hard time thinking we need to get upset about who is worshiping which imaginary pixie in the sky.  But you want to blame it on the Black Guy. 



TheGreatGatsby said:


> And I care when Muslims are going into people's lands and butchering them because they're not Muslim. It's not fake outrage. Being called 'fake' by a phony doesn't mean much anyhow.



Uh, the Yazidis were on the Muslims' land, not the other way around. But do find it interesting that you think going into someone else's land and butchering them is a bad thing, since this country was built on doing that to the native peoples.  Why do you hate America, you commie? 



TheGreatGatsby said:


> You're such a pussy too trying to bring it back to blaming the black man. Such a pussy you are, guy.
> 
> BTW, pussy why do you cap Black Guy? Are you now officially subservient to the black race? I guess you are, pussy.



Guy, at the end of the day, the only thing that motivates you Obama Haters is your extreme racism.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Try arguing honestly. We've been over this. Your case for the 'devil worshipping' stuff is ecclesiastical based upon Muslim doctrine. It has no basis in what you or I believe. So knock that shit off unless you want to basically admit that you're a phony.
> ...



You can spin it all you want. If you use devil worshipper as a bad adjective that you don't believe, that's what called being a phony. You wouldn't use the fucking adjective if it meant nothing Dumb fuck.

Yea, and I got the memo that according to Allah Muslims own all barren middle east land if not the world (sarcasm). No, the Yizidis are indigenous people living in the mountains cos a bunch of fucking cavemen forced them up there. Dumb fuck.

At the end of the day, you like to play the racism card. Too bad the only 2016 presidential candidate that I've spoken of in favorable terms is black. Dumb fuck.


----------



## pillars (May 9, 2015)

Where is the burn exactly?  Is it "dumb fuck"?  You used that twice.

If that's a burn, it's possibly a sunburn or maybe a diaper rash.


----------



## MaryL (May 9, 2015)

I remember the my Lai massacre. I remember the outrage that followed. Isis or boko haram does  that every few days. Muslims  perpetrate a  my Lai' every day, and where is the outrage?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 9, 2015)

pillars said:


> Where is the burn exactly?  Is it "dumb fuck"?  You used that twice.
> 
> If that's a burn, it's possibly a sunburn or maybe a diaper rash.



I get that you have a hard time understanding any sort of humor that can't be put on the back of a Laffy Taffy wrapper.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 9, 2015)

MaryL said:


> I remember the my Lai massacre. I remember the outrage that followed. Isis or boko haram does  that every few days. Muslims  perpetrate a  my Lai' every day, and where is the outrage?



Exactly. Liberal outrage is always a matter of convenience.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 9, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You can spin it all you want. If you use devil worshipper as a bad adjective that you don't believe, that's what called being a phony. You wouldn't use the fucking adjective if it meant nothing Dumb fuck.



I use it to show how silly this is. YOu didn't give a crap about the Devil Worshiping Yazers until Obama didn't use them as an excuse to escalate our involvement in what is left of Iraq. 



TheGreatGatsby said:


> Yea, and I got the memo that according to Allah Muslims own all barren middle east land if not the world (sarcasm). No, the Yizidis are indigenous people living in the mountains cos a bunch of fucking cavemen forced them up there. Dumb fuck.



Yazidis are a fringe tribe that no one every really liked, but I keep asking you, why is this our problem again.  Yes, we made it worse when your boy Bush inflicted chaos on the region, but it is still so not our problem.  



TheGreatGatsby said:


> At the end of the day, you like to play the racism card. Too bad the only 2016 presidential candidate that I've spoken of in favorable terms is black. Dumb fuck.



Just because you found an Uncle Tom who validates your racism doesn't impress anyone. 

"Yah, Boss, we sho be shiftless!"


----------



## JoeB131 (May 9, 2015)

MaryL said:


> I remember the my Lai massacre. I remember the outrage that followed. Isis or boko haram does  that every few days. Muslims  perpetrate a  my Lai' every day, and where is the outrage?



Again, you keep mistaking Muslims for "The Borg".


----------



## orogenicman (May 9, 2015)

MaryL said:


> I remember the my Lai massacre. I remember the outrage that followed. Isis or boko haram does  that every few days. Muslims  perpetrate a  my Lai' every day, and where is the outrage?



The outrage is at the tips of our bombs.  Where else?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Yazidis are a fringe tribe that no one every really liked



You debate like a little school girl (and not a smart one).


----------



## JoeB131 (May 9, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Yazidis are a fringe tribe that no one every really liked
> ...



And yet I constantly whip your ass.  That must be very sad for you.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Dude, you're so stupid that you don't even realize that you just validated my point.


----------



## MaryL (May 9, 2015)

Islam gets away with mass murder every day, because they have no conscience . The free word pulls a stupid stunt like this once in 50 years,wowza.! Islam does it every day,  no biggie. What is up with that?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 9, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Dude, you're so stupid that you don't even realize that you just validated my point.



Uh, not really guy.  Frankly, you just have terminal stage ODS (Obama Derangement Syndrome).  This is a sad look at your future.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, you're so stupid that you don't even realize that you just validated my point.
> ...



You just can't help yourself, can you? You have to throw out one canned argument after another. Aside from the OP, I've not even been critical of Obama (nor was I in the quote you're quoting). I don't care what the president's name is either. If he's looking the other way on the massacres of innocents, then he is a disgrace. That's not having a syndrome. That's having common fucking decency, guy.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 9, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You just can't help yourself, can you? You have to throw out one canned argument after another. Aside from the OP, I've not even been critical of Obama (nor was I in the quote you're quoting). I don't care what the president's name is either. If he's looking the other way on the massacres of innocents, then he is a disgrace. That's not having a syndrome. That's having common fucking decency, guy.



Guy, come on, you are one of the worst Obama Derangement Syndrome sufferers here.  You didn't give a fuck about the Devil-Worshippers until Obama came along.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > You just can't help yourself, can you? You have to throw out one canned argument after another. Aside from the OP, I've not even been critical of Obama (nor was I in the quote you're quoting). I don't care what the president's name is either. If he's looking the other way on the massacres of innocents, then he is a disgrace. That's not having a syndrome. That's having common fucking decency, guy.
> ...



Doubling down on your retarded logic, huh?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 9, 2015)

Uh, no, guy, I just think it's dishonest for you to claim you don't have Obama issues when every other thread you post is an anti-Obama screed.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, no, guy, I just think it's dishonest for you to claim you don't have Obama issues when every other thread you post is an anti-Obama screed.



You're one to talk about honesty issues. You repeatedly and dishonestly call the Yazidis devil worshippers and use it as extra lame rationalization to slaughter them.

And I'm not claiming that I don't have "Obama issues" whatever that means. I'm saying my complaint about Obama in this thread has been very narrowly defined and I've stuck to it; yet you want to rely on a cheap come-on about "Obama issues" to avoid regarding the OP. Cheap tactics by a cheap poster.


----------



## MaryL (May 9, 2015)

Muslims can get away with a equivalent of a My lai massacre for every couple of days  now, and threaten free thought  to boot. And we can't question that? Christians aren't doing that, Jews aren't doing this. Muslims. When I say "muslim", I feel like I need to wipe my mouth with toilet paper.


----------



## JFish123 (May 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synthaholic (May 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> What comment do you want
> 
> ISIS is bad?


It's just another manifestation of the guilt he feels for supporting an illegal invasion and occupation that spawned ISIS.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 9, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What comment do you want
> ...


How is President Obama (praise be unto Him!) 'accountable' for Muslim-on-Muslim violence occurring in Muslim countries?


----------



## Synthaholic (May 9, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


That was then.

Though, certainly not as "then" as this:


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 10, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You mean besides his impassioned pledge to stand by the Muslims? 

And the Yazidis aren't Muslims, dude.


----------



## Yarddog (May 10, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




its pretty simple.   The Yaziddis represent what ISIS would like to do to all non-muslims.  They happen to be the most convenient for them to pick on as they are in the neighborhood. Once ISIS has purged all non muslims from their area they will continue to move on. At least that's their goal.

Your right, its not the job of the US to defend the indefensible. Thats why our government doesnt really care so much


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 10, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Well, the US has gotten involved in others' protection with arguably mixed results. But whether or not we militaristically get involved, we should at least be spotlighting the issue. Liberals all the time are talking about standing up for what's right; except when it doesn't suit them is the thing.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 10, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You're one to talk about honesty issues. You repeatedly and dishonestly call the Yazidis devil worshippers and use it as extra lame rationalization to slaughter them.



By your logic, Satanists aren't devil worshippers, either. 



TheGreatGatsby said:


> And I'm not claiming that I don't have "Obama issues" whatever that means. I'm saying my complaint about Obama in this thread has been very narrowly defined and I've stuck to it; yet you want to rely on a cheap come-on about "Obama issues" to avoid regarding the OP. Cheap tactics by a cheap poster.



Your complaint with Obama is that he's black, and you had no problem when the Devil Worshipers were being slaughtered under Bush's nose.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Are you f'ing kidding me, dude? How often exactly do you think that 300 innocent people are slaughtered? Presidents have always commented / condemned such atrocities. You're an f'ing nut ball.
> ...


And who did the Lion's share of the killings............huh.............was it U.S. troops............Coalition troops.....................

It was Shia versus Sunni killing the Lion's share of the people there..............Just like the Million plus that died in the Iran Iraq war......................

Just like it is now, as they kill each other in the name of Islam.....................under my Islam is better than your Islam 7th Century mentality.....................

In Africa............Knock knock............who's there............answer these questions correctly or die.....................

Radical Islam is a Cancer................allow it to spread and grow then you create a worse problem down the road..................

Should the world sit silently by and allow the genocides to continue...............or kill to stop the killings..........................

It is the problem of War in General....................to Kill or not Kill or fellow man....................yet the World has been FORCED to do so many times before..................WWI..............the Genocide of Christians, aka Armenians by the Turks.......................major fights until the Ottomans were put down...................

Hitler and Genocide..................and the tyranny of Japan's Imperialism.................helping to save China and lower asia........................yet later they slaughtered their own by the 10's of millions for communism and to turn against us....................even though we helped liberate them from the occupation of Japan..................

Tis what tit is...............


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > You can spin it all you want. If you use devil worshipper as a bad adjective that you don't believe, that's what called being a phony. You wouldn't use the fucking adjective if it meant nothing Dumb fuck.
> ...


aka you'd stand by and allow them to be slaughtered to every  man, women and child...........because you believe they are substandard anyway..........................

I've seen you say as much in other threads............Saying "They will not be missed"..................

I can see you saying the same about Germany before WWII....................the Jews will not be missed...................which is the same thing you say about Israel..............I've seen you state the same...................

You would stand by and do nothing if the Arabs ever Won and were slaughtering every man women and child in Israel...................

You are a POS in my view...................You are Chamberlan 100 fold and are to dismissed in opinion,.............

Don't like what I have to say...............who the hell cares.................as you would stand by and allow the slaughter of millions of innocents....................saying who cares as you whistle by...................tells a lot about you.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 10, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> And who did the Lion's share of the killings............huh.............was it U.S. troops............Coalition troops.....................
> 
> It was Shia versus Sunni killing the Lion's share of the people there



The point was, they wouldn't have been killing each other if we hadn't toppled the government and destroyed the infrastructure of the country, stupid. As much as you Liber-Tard-ians say you hate government, if the government ever stopped sending welfare checks to your Double-Wides, you'd have the county looking like a Mad Max movie in a few years. 



eagle1462010 said:


> It is the problem of War in General....................to Kill or not Kill or fellow man....................yet the World has been FORCED to do so many times before..................WWI..............the Genocide of Christians, aka Armenians by the Turks.......................major fights until the Ottomans were put down..



Uh, guy, nobody stopped the Turks from slaughtering the Armenians. (And since the Armenians sided with the Russians, they kind of had it coming.)  No one cared about the 3 million Germans who were killed after WWII, or the Germans who were expunged from Silesia, East Prussia, Ascelse-Lorraine or the Sudetenland after WWII.  Because fuck those guys. 

So a quarter million devil-worshipers will be forced to convert or die.  Why is the MY problem? 



eagle1462010 said:


> and the tyranny of Japan's Imperialism.................helping to save China and lower asia........................yet later they slaughtered their own by the 10's of millions for communism and to turn against us....................even though we helped liberate them from the occupation of Japan..................



They slaughtered their own because there own were either collabortating with the Japanese or with the Nationalist (Fascist) government.  Civil Wars are often unpleasent, but the fact is, there was a point where we realized that wasn't our problem and we shouldn't get involved. 

Same deal here. 



eagle1462010 said:


> aka you'd stand by and allow them to be slaughtered to every man, women and child...........because you believe they are substandard anyway.....................



And so do you.  Would you sacrifice the person you love most in the world to save a Yazidi? a hundred Yazidis?  

I wouldn't.  Simply, I just don't care about the Yazidis.  And neither would you if you weren't able to blame their demise on Obama for not doubling down more American lives on Bush's mistake. 



eagle1462010 said:


> You would stand by and do nothing if the Arabs ever Won and were slaughtering every man women and child in Israel.....



Uh, again... they are on ARAB land.  Just like if someone climbs into a tiger cage, I don't get terribly upset when the Tiger Eats them.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > And who did the Lion's share of the killings............huh.............was it U.S. troops............Coalition troops.....................
> ...


aka Had you been in charge in WWII you'd have said WHO CARES.............

i already knew that about you........................

With you in charge Hitler would have won Mr. Chamberland...............


----------



## Meathead (May 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > And who did the Lion's share of the killings............huh.............was it U.S. troops............Coalition troops.....................
> ...


Seriously? Saddam wouldn't have continued killing his own people and attacking neighbors?

Do you actually have a clue when you babble?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 10, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> aka Had you been in charge in WWII you'd have said WHO CARES.............
> 
> i already knew that about you........................
> 
> With you in charge Hitler would have won Mr. Chamberland



Uh, guy, Chamberlain went to war with Hitler when he probably shouldn't have.  He gave the Polish Colonels a blank check they couldn't cash.

The thing that saved the UK was that Hitler had no interest in conquering it to start with. He was perfectly content to let the British Empire continue.   Instead Chamberlain and Chruchill brought down the British Empire in a death struggle with the Third Reich, because they had to promise all those "wogs" (as they called the people they ruled) independence to get them to fight for them.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 10, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Seriously? Saddam wouldn't have continued killing his own people and attacking neighbors?
> 
> Do you actually have a clue when you babble?



well, let's look at that.  We invaded Iraq in 2003.  Saddam hadn't invaded a neighbor since 1991, and was pretty much kept from fucking with the Kurds and Shi'ites with the No Fly zones.  

He was essentially the "Mayor of Baghdad".


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > aka Had you been in charge in WWII you'd have said WHO CARES.............
> ...


Thanks for proving my point............You even ditch Chamberlain for going to War........proving you are even a bigger dumb ass than he.................


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 10, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What comment do you want
> ...


But wait...isn't he accountable when he pops off with some asinine glorification of some crook that "got his", for no other reason than that crook is black?  Don't you consider Obozo accountable when he sends his racist, biased, affirmative-action appointees to "investigate" any and all law enforcement agencies whose employees do their duty by protecting their communities against criminal animals?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 10, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Thanks for proving my point............You even ditch Chamberlain for going to War........proving you are even a bigger dumb ass than he...



Going to war when you aren't ready is always a terrible idea.  

The United Kingdom was not ready for a war in 1939.  But instead, they made a promise to the Polish Colonels (Poland was not a democracy) to back their play no matter how unreasonable they were willing to be on the issue of the Danzig Corridor. That in turn drove Hitler into an alliance with the USSR and Poland was done for in six weeks. 

Then the germans pretty much mopped up Western Europe by summer, and the ONLY thing that kept them from invading England was their lack of naval forces and the fact Hitler wanted a separate peace with the UK so he could attack Stalin. 

So it was kind of a dumb position, only saved by Hitler's incompetence.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 10, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


What has he defined "standing by the Muslims" as meaning?

What do you imagine it to mean?


----------



## Synthaholic (May 10, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> Your right, its not the job of the US to defend the indefensible.


It's certainly not the job of the U.S. to be the world's policeman.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 10, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> But whether or not we militaristically get involved, we should at least be spotlighting the issue. Liberals all the time are talking about standing up for what's right; except when it doesn't suit them is the thing.



How is it not being spotlighted?  Isn't FOXNEWS covering it?  Aren't they the #1 cable news station?  Doesn't Al Jazeera cover it?  They are the biggest cable news in the Middle East.  Isn't the BBC covering it?  They are the world's largest news service, broadcast in more places and languages than CNN.

So what are you whining about?


----------



## Synthaholic (May 10, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> allow them to be slaughtered


How is it our responsibility?


----------



## Pogo (May 10, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Your right, its not the job of the US to defend the indefensible.
> ...



Or that of the media to "require" comment.


----------



## Unkotare (May 10, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Muslims can get away with a equivalent of a My lai massacre for every couple of days  now, and threaten free thought  to boot. And we can't question that? Christians aren't doing that, Jews aren't doing this. Muslims. When I say "muslim", I feel like I need to wipe my mouth with toilet paper.



Try using some that isn't soiled next time.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 10, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims can get away with a equivalent of a My lai massacre for every couple of days  now, and threaten free thought  to boot. And we can't question that? Christians aren't doing that, Jews aren't doing this. Muslims. When I say "muslim", I feel like I need to wipe my mouth with toilet paper.
> ...



Aww, did MaryL hurt your feelings some time back; and now you need to awkwardly lash out like the child you are?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? Saddam wouldn't have continued killing his own people and attacking neighbors?
> ...



Let us all shed a tear for the gangster / dictator who lost his life.


----------



## Unkotare (May 10, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...




No, but thanks for asking.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 10, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Let us all shed a tear for the gangster / dictator who lost his life.



No, I shed tears for the 4500 Americans who died unnecessarily bcause Bush wanted to avenge his pappy.  

And the million or so Iraqis who also died. I'm a little upset about them. 

We are going to be paying for Bush's folly for decades.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 10, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Oh, so this is just you being a pro-active butt.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Let us all shed a tear for the gangster / dictator who lost his life.
> ...



Sorry, guy....Monsters don't shed tears. You don't cry over whomever dying while applauding genocide. Just not how it works....not how it'll ever work.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 10, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


*bump*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 10, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



You did that w/o anyone telling you to go bump yourself.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 10, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sorry, guy....Monsters don't shed tears. You don't cry over whomever dying while applauding genocide. Just not how it works....not how it'll ever work.



Guy, the Devil Worshipers aren't a race.  They are a cult.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, guy....Monsters don't shed tears. You don't cry over whomever dying while applauding genocide. Just not how it works....not how it'll ever work.
> ...



Dude we already dispelled that lie. Are you pathological or do you just need to put on a good show?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, the Devil Worshipers aren't a race.  They are a cult.



Yea, you can claim to not believe in hell. But don't think there isn't a special part of it booked for you. Just a few of the faces of the Yazidis that you advocate butchering:


----------



## Synthaholic (May 10, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You did that w/o anyone telling you to go bump yourself.


^^^ Mighty fine backpedaling.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 10, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > You did that w/o anyone telling you to go bump yourself.
> ...



Did I not soothe your neurosis?  Ah well.....


----------



## Synthaholic (May 10, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


You made an assertion and have refused to back it up, as usual.

Same shit, new thread.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 10, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I made a statement of general knowledge. If you think I'm going to go looking for common knowledge links every time that you whine like a bitch, like you've done before, are doing, and will almost certainly do again, then allow me to save some time and just give you a blanket fuck off for all of them


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 11, 2015)

The faces of the people whom JoeB justifies butchering:


----------



## JoeB131 (May 11, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Yea, you can claim to not believe in hell. But don't think there isn't a special part of it booked for you. Just a few of the faces of the Yazidis that you advocate butchering:



Wow, how long did it take you to find ones who look like White People?  

I don't advocate butchering them.  I just realize this isn't my problem.  And it isn't yours, either, other than, "Something else I can blame on the Black Guy!" (even though Bush is the one who fucked that situation up.)


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 11, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, you can claim to not believe in hell. But don't think there isn't a special part of it booked for you. Just a few of the faces of the Yazidis that you advocate butchering:
> ...



Advocate? Well, let's call it a callous and belligerently offensive indifference if we must split hairs.



JoeB131 said:


> And so do you. Would you sacrifice the person you love most in the world to save a Yazidi? a hundred Yazidis?
> 
> I wouldn't. Simply, I just don't care about the Yazidis. And neither would you if you weren't able to blame their demise on Obama for not doubling down more American lives on Bush's mistake.





JoeB131 said:


> Yazidis are a fringe tribe that no one every really liked, but I keep asking you, why is this our problem again. Yes, we made it worse when your boy Bush inflicted chaos on the region, but it is still so not our problem.





JoeB131 said:


> I'm just not seeing the bad behavior of Obama realizing there isn't a military solution to this problem.





JoeB131 said:


> It's not our problem. I'm glad we have a president who understands that.





JoeB131 said:


> And simply, I don't give a fuck about them





JoeB131 said:


> I don't care if the Peacock Angel is the Devil or Not. I don't think it's worth one American life because they want to have their own silly religion.


----------



## rtmajayi (May 11, 2015)

These guys deserve nothing short of atomic burnings...

Meanwhile..

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Download this free ebook... How Successful People Think on Download File HowSuccessfulPeopleThink.pdf ... Its Free.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 11, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


The fact is he has never defined what "standing by the Muslims" entails.

That is, if he actually even said it.  You provided no link.  Usually that means you're making it up again.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 11, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Advocate? Well, let's call it a callous and belligerently offensive indifference if we must split hairs.


I realize that you feel guilty about Iraq but that's no reason to repeat Bush's mistakes.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 11, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Advocate? Well, let's call it a callous and belligerently offensive indifference if we must split hairs.



These people chose to have a weird religion in a region not known for religious tolerance.  It's kind of on them, isn't it?  If these people want to fight over how many Peacock Angels can dance on the head of a pin, that's really not our problem, is it?


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 11, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Advocate? Well, let's call it a callous and belligerently offensive indifference if we must split hairs.
> ...


aka The World should look the other way when they see Genocide..............put their heads under the rug........because these people don't believe as you do................so it's Ok that they get slaughtered............because you don't agree with their views...................Standing by as they chop the heads off these little girls and put their heads on pikes...............

Hell you don't even compare to Chamberlain.....................are you Amish...................


----------



## JoeB131 (May 11, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> aka The World should look the other way when they see Genocide..............put their heads under the rug........because these people don't believe as you do................so it's Ok that they get slaughtered............because you don't agree with their views...................Standing by as they chop the heads off these little girls and put their heads on pikes...............
> 
> Hell you don't even compare to Chamberlain.....................are you Amish



First, the Yazidis are not a race, they are a religion.  They aren't even really a religion so much as a heretical sect of Islam.  

Second, the Yazidis getting wiped out m ight be sad and all, but it has nothing to do with the United States.  This is a religious argument that has nothing to do with us.  Are we going to go in there and prove the Peacock Angel isn't Satan?


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 11, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > aka The World should look the other way when they see Genocide..............put their heads under the rug........because these people don't believe as you do................so it's Ok that they get slaughtered............because you don't agree with their views...................Standing by as they chop the heads off these little girls and put their heads on pikes...............
> ...


aka We and the world stand by as children and helpless people get slaughtered..................We wouldn't be there for a Peacock...........or Satan...................but to end Genocide.................

Not because we agree there is a Peacock God.................

We have and are at War with Radical Islam...............kinda a population control issue with those barbaric assholes.............

Either way............you'd look the other way if this were happening in our own country..........or Canada...............None of our business..................

You'd have stood by and let Hitler win and do as he wished instead of fight.....................

I hope you don't have children..............the gene pool doesn't need any more of your genes.


----------



## Yarddog (May 11, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Your right, its not the job of the US to defend the indefensible.
> ...




But they (govenment) can condemn it strongly,  at least. Ive never seen anyone from the Administration show any sort of passion in condemnation of genocide. Obama does not want to strongly condemn Muslims radical or not.

They did however when it came to Lybia, and the Egyptian uprising.  There seems to be some picking and choosing on when to get involved.  student uprising in Iran?  not so much.


----------



## Darkwind (May 11, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


They must have left off the part in history where Custer attacked the Yazidis....


----------



## Moonglow (May 11, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


That kat got around..


----------



## JoeB131 (May 12, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> aka We and the world stand by as children and helpless people get slaughtered..................We wouldn't be there for a Peacock...........or Satan...................but to end Genocide......



Something we didn't do in Rwanda, we didn't do in Bosnia, we didn't do in Cambodia, we didn't do in a lot of other places that don't have oil underneath them. 

"quick, save the oil... I mean the Yazidis. Yes, the Yazidis!!!"  



eagle1462010 said:


> We have and are at War with Radical Islam...............kinda a population control issue with those barbaric assholes....



so your answer to fighting genocide is to kill a lot of people?  Really?  



eagle1462010 said:


> Either way............you'd look the other way if this were happening in our own country..........or Canada...............None of our business..................
> 
> You'd have stood by and let Hitler win and do as he wished instead of fight...



small, fighting groups of Muslims aren't Hitler.  Hitler doesn't become the answer to everything. ISIL is bad and all, but they can barely hold small chunks of Iraq and Syria.  They are not an existential threat to the United States. 

Here's the thing.  Turkey could wipe out ISIL in a few weeks. They have a 500,000 man army with 6000 tanks.  They aren't doing it, though, even though that shit is going down right next door to them.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 12, 2015)

But the Crusades, the Crusades!

Don't think about this, think about the Crusades!

They were really, really bad too!

.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 12, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Obama has been quite explicit about what his allegiance to Muslims in that speech.

Here's the reality, I stated an indisputable concept and you wanted me to go into some sort of abstract that you could nitpick at. You probably think you're smooth as butter; but you're a transparent fucker. I didn't play your game and you threw a tantrum. What a sad lil' bitch.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 12, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Advocate? Well, let's call it a callous and belligerently offensive indifference if we must split hairs.
> ...



How dare they not bow to Allah like your lord and master Obama has done.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 12, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Advocate? Well, let's call it a callous and belligerently offensive indifference if we must split hairs.
> ...



I realize that libtards like to use perceived / manufactured 'mistakes' about Bush to justify anything and everything that Obama does or doesn't do. You'll never be able to talk about real solutions and real accountability.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 12, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> But the Crusades, the Crusades!
> 
> Don't think about this, think about the Crusades!
> 
> They were really, really bad too!



Wow, thanks for trying to hide your Islamophobia behind a diversion. 

Okay, you know what was really bad. Invading Iraq over lies about WMD's and killing half a million people.  That was really bad.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 12, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> How dare they not bow to Allah like your lord and master Obama has done.



The sad thing is, you probably really think Obama is a Muslim.  

I realize that not one American wants to throw away his child's life to save the Yazidis.  

HOw about all you rednecks all start a volunteer legion. "We're coming to save you, Devil Worshippers!"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ISIS slaughters hundreds more Yazidis officials say - CNN.com
> 
> No requirement of a comment from Obama; not even a mention that they tried to reach him for comment. They have fully taken up his agenda of indifference towards the slaughter of innocents.




Obama has more important things to do than comment on this.

Golfing won't wait...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> The sad thing is, you probably really think Obama is a Muslim.
> 
> I realize that not one American wants to throw away his child's life to save the Yazidis.
> 
> HOw about all you rednecks all start a volunteer legion. "We're coming to save you, Devil Worshippers!"



I think Obama hates America - just like you do, Comrade Stalin. I think Obama coddles and allies himself with terrorists is because he has a common enemy with Islam, America - just like you  do.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 12, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > How dare they not bow to Allah like your lord and master Obama has done.
> ...



I don't think Obama is nut ball Muslim; meaning I don't think for a second that he thinks for a second that a pedophile murderer was a spritualist / God's messenger. But I do know that he grew up entrenched in Muslim philosophies and has taken many of them to heart. I can tell you that he's infinitely more Muslim than Christian and that no believer is buying that wolf in sheep's clothing.

Guy, you keep arguing about military intervention when we're talking about diplomacy (OP). I've never once directly argued against your non-intervention points, and yet you bring it back to that over and over cos you have no excuse for Obama's indifference other than your nutty concotions about the Yazidis being devil worshippers who refuse to take on the cause of Allah.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 12, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > But the Crusades, the Crusades!
> ...



Diversion, guy? You're complaining about diversions, guy? You're a walking diversion, guy. Here's what we know about you and any argument regardless of what the poster even says:

1. It'll always come back to being a conservative's fault (Usually Bush).
2. It'll always be about hating a black president.

Guy, you could not argue an issue without resorting those crusty points to save your life.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 13, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I think Obama hates America - just like you do, Comrade Stalin. I think Obama coddles and allies himself with terrorists is because he has a common enemy with Islam, America - just like you do.



Guy, Islam isn't my enemy.  You shitheads keep sticking your dicks in the hornet's nest and then wondering why you get stung.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 13, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Diversion, guy? You're complaining about diversions, guy? You're a walking diversion, guy. Here's what we know about you and any argument regardless of what the poster even says:
> 
> 1. It'll always come back to being a conservative's fault (Usually Bush).
> 2. It'll always be about hating a black president.
> ...



There's no issue other than that.  Iraq is a mess now because Bush invaded it.  

Obama refuses to throw more American lives at Bush's folly.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 13, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I don't think Obama is nut ball Muslim; meaning I don't think for a second that he thinks for a second that a pedophile murderer was a spritualist / God's messenger. But I do know that he grew up entrenched in Muslim philosophies and has taken many of them to heart. I can tell you that he's infinitely more Muslim than Christian and that no believer is buying that wolf in sheep's clothing.



So essentially, you are trying to dress your Birther Crazy in respectable clothes, and not coming off even a tiny bit less crazy. 

Here's a concept. Obama got elected because Americans realized that fuckhead Bush LIED to us about the need to go to war.  He realizes that these people's arguments about Imams and Peacock Angels really have nothing to do with us.  

And most Americans agree with him.  



TheGreatGatsby said:


> Guy, you keep arguing about military intervention when we're talking about diplomacy (OP). I've never once directly argued against your non-intervention points, and yet you bring it back to that over and over cos you have no excuse for Obama's indifference other than your nutty concotions about the Yazidis being devil worshippers who refuse to take on the cause of Allah.



Guy, you aren't talking about "diplomacy".  You are talking a bout "Let's bash the black guy".  You see, here's the thing, Diplomatically, no one gives a flying fuck about the Devil Worshiping Yazidis. Not the Turks, not the Iranians, not the Saudis, not the Europeans.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, Islam isn't my enemy.



I understand that, America is your enemy. Islam is your ally against the America you hate so much.


----------



## Meathead (May 13, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy, Islam isn't my enemy.
> ...


Actually, it's the voices in his head which he's battling. They seem to be winning.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 13, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Diplomatically, no one gives a flying fuck about the Devil Worshiping Yazidis.


Why do you insist on telling this same lie over and over. I find it hard to take you seriously when you do this.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 13, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Diplomatically, no one gives a flying fuck about the Devil Worshiping Yazidis.
> ...



I find it very hard to take you seriously when you play, "What can be bash the black guy over this week."


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 13, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> I find it very hard to take you seriously when you play, "What can be bash the black guy over this week."



An opinion that you base on nothing but your own concoctions; so not my problem honestly.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 13, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Why do you insist on telling this same lie over and over. I find it hard to take you seriously when you do this.



Yes, I know most of you ODS sufferers can't admit you have a problem.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 13, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you insist on telling this same lie over and over. I find it hard to take you seriously when you do this.
> ...



I can admit that you have serious problems.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 13, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


^^^ Bleeding heart, except when it happens to Africans.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 13, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Throwing sh__ against the wall and seeing what sticks, huh?


----------



## Synthaholic (May 13, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> But they (govenment) can condemn it strongly,  at least. *Ive never seen anyone from the Administration show any sort of passion in condemnation of genocide.*



What utter bullshit:

President Obama Makes a Statement on the Crisis in Iraq The White House

When Obama talks about Iraq his use of the word genocide is vital - The Washington Post

That was last August.  Afterward, the president asked for a new AUF to deal with ISIS, and the Republicans still haven't voted on it.


----------



## orogenicman (May 14, 2015)

For anyone who thinks we aren't doing anything about ISIS, coalition forces severely wounded the ISIL leader, forcing a new leader to step in.  That guy was an Iraqi physicist.  Coalition forces killed him yesterday.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 14, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



He has no allegiance to Muslims.  That's just your allegiance to hyper-partisanship and wingnuttery.




> Here's the reality, *I stated an indisputable concept* and you wanted me to go into some sort of abstract that you could nitpick at. You probably think you're smooth as butter; but you're a transparent fucker. I didn't play your game and you threw a tantrum. What a sad lil' bitch.



No, you made a bullshit statement that you couldn't back up.  You thought you were going to get away with it, but I caught your ass and now you're squirming like a toad.

Grow up, son.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 14, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> For anyone who thinks we aren't doing anything about ISIS, coalition forces severely wounded the ISIL leader, forcing a new leader to step in.  That guy was an Iraqi physicist.  Coalition forces killed him yesterday.


Thank you, President Obama!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 14, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> He has no allegiance to Muslims.  That's just your allegiance to hyper-partisanship and wingnuttery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, I don't know what you think the word allegiance means, but.....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 14, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> For anyone who thinks we aren't doing anything about ISIS, coalition forces severely wounded the ISIL leader, forcing a new leader to step in.  That guy was an Iraqi physicist.  Coalition forces killed him yesterday.



We destabilized Syria and Iraq and have made token air strikes that don't accomplish much.


----------



## orogenicman (May 14, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone who thinks we aren't doing anything about ISIS, coalition forces severely wounded the ISIL leader, forcing a new leader to step in.  That guy was an Iraqi physicist.  Coalition forces killed him yesterday.
> ...



How did we destabilize Syria?  Those airstrikes are allowed Iraq to reclaim land, and reduced ISIL's ability to hold onto gains.  If you think we should be doing more, I will tell you that that isn't going to happen no matter if Obama is president or someone else is.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 14, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



We funded and armed the Islamists and then spread propaganda about the regime gas'ing civilians.

Though, if that lie were true:


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 14, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Grow up, son.



 The idea of you having the gall to say that to anyone. I've literally watched you bitch and moan over and over multiple times now when someone didn't respond to one of your tangent traps or otherwise answer your lame ass inquiries.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 14, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Show me Somalia on the map................Have you been there...................


----------



## JoeB131 (May 14, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



I don't have a problem at all, other than getting a little bored with you wingnuts being unwilling to accept responsibility for your fuckups.  

The Yazidis are going to be wiped out not because Obama isn't saying anything about it, but because Bush plunged Iraq into the kind of chaos where they could be wiped out.  But you still want to lay these corpses at Obama's doorsteps and say, "Oohhhh, poor, poor Devil Worshipers!"


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 14, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



We both know that the Yizidis are not Devil worshippers and yet you continue to post that lie. I'm not going to respond to your 'wingnut' posts where you knowingly lie. If you want to be pathological, then fine.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 14, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> I don't have a problem at all,





Dude, you're mentally retarded, have the educational equivalence of the average third grader, AND you're Communist. You have serious and debilitating problems.




> other than getting a little bored with you wingnuts being unwilling to accept responsibility for your fuckups.
> 
> The Yazidis are going to be wiped out not because Obama isn't saying anything about it, but because Bush plunged Iraq into the kind of chaos where they could be wiped out.  But you still want to lay these corpses at Obama's doorsteps and say, "Oohhhh, poor, poor Devil Worshipers!"



Iraq was stable when Bush left. The moron Obama failed to grasp how foreign policy works. He's just a mobster from Chicago - he can't grasp diplomacy.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 14, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> We both know that the Yizidis are not Devil worshippers and yet you continue to post that lie. I'm not going to respond to your 'wingnut' posts where you knowingly lie. If you want to be pathological, then fine.



They worship Iblis. 

Iblis is the Devil. 

Ergo, they are Devil Worshippers.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 14, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dude, you're mentally retarded, have the educational equivalence of the average third grader, AND you're Communist. You have serious and debilitating problems.



And yet I consistently kick your ass.  



Uncensored2008 said:


> Iraq was stable when Bush left. The moron Obama failed to grasp how foreign policy works. He's just a mobster from Chicago - he can't grasp diplomacy.



Paying people to not fight until we leave is hardly "stability" any more than paying Don Guido to not break your legs THIS week is law and order.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 14, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > We both know that the Yizidis are not Devil worshippers and yet you continue to post that lie. I'm not going to respond to your 'wingnut' posts where you knowingly lie. If you want to be pathological, then fine.
> ...



They don't worship a devil from their p.o.v. They worship the devil according to Muslims. And certainly they don't do Satanic acts based on religion like Muslims do. You know it's bull shit to call the Yazidis devil worshippers and you still do it. I'm sorry but if you can't reach a certain bar of intellectual integrity then you're not worth my time.


----------



## sealybobo (May 14, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ISIS slaughters hundreds more Yazidis officials say - CNN.com
> 
> No requirement of a comment from Obama; not even a mention that they tried to reach him for comment. They have fully taken up his agenda of indifference towards the slaughter of innocents.


What would you do?


----------



## sealybobo (May 14, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, you're mentally retarded, have the educational equivalence of the average third grader, AND you're Communist. You have serious and debilitating problems.
> ...


Every country we fight ends up benefitting. Look at Japan and germany.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 14, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > ISIS slaughters hundreds more Yazidis officials say - CNN.com
> ...



At a minimum, I would condemn those acts within 24 hours of them occurring. This has always been an expectation of presidents in the past. It simply went without saying. And here you have the media not even bothering to ask Obama for comment? There seems to be an unspoken understanding that Obama is not beholden to that minimum standard. Now, to be fair, I finally did find a YT clip in which Obama does concede that Yazidis are being savagely killed by ISIS (he actually use the word barbarians). So, I'm not saying he's being totally mum on the general issue. But any time 300 people are butchered in a day, that needs to be on the presidential radar. It needs to be a geo-political discussion topic at a minimum. Turning a blind eye is unacceptable.

What would you do?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 14, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> They don't worship a devil from their p.o.v. They worship the devil according to Muslims. And certainly they don't do Satanic acts based on religion like Muslims do. You know it's bull shit to call the Yazidis devil worshippers and you still do it. I'm sorry but if you can't reach a certain bar of intellectual integrity then you're not worth my time.



By that logic, Satanists aren't Devil Worshipers.  They just worship the forces of nature and love the sex.  

I mean, right?  I mean everyone thinks the other guys belief in Sky Pixies is "of the devil", but you all need to get over it.


----------



## sealybobo (May 14, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


And he should wear a USA lapel pin and end every speech with a god bless america. You are making an issue over nothing. Something big happened today and Obama didn't say something. Wow! Breaking news. Meanwhile you didn't think he was doing anything about Osama until they announced we took him out. 

Youre just petty.

What would I do? I would have never invaded iraq.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 14, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > They don't worship a devil from their p.o.v. They worship the devil according to Muslims. And certainly they don't do Satanic acts based on religion like Muslims do. You know it's bull shit to call the Yazidis devil worshippers and you still do it. I'm sorry but if you can't reach a certain bar of intellectual integrity then you're not worth my time.
> ...



Don't try to talk your way around it. A devil worshipper is someone who comes out and admits to worship or follow the devil or otherwise performs evil acts worthy of the devil. You know damn well that the Yizidis don't hit either benchmark.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 14, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Expecting a discussion or even just a comment (not even action) on 300 hundred women and children butchered is being petty? Do you listen to yourself, cos the rest of us have to.

You're giving me left vs right BS in the second place. Yea, you wouldn't have invaded Iraq. SFW. What's done is done. That has no relevance on the matter.


----------



## sealybobo (May 14, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


Relax he can't run again. I have a feeling this is more about hillary.

And you guys keep crying about foreign policy because Obamas economic policies rock. Dont forget invading iraq was your sides policies. What's done is done? Wow! And I guess what will be done will be done huh? Like invading Iran if a republican becomes president? Dont you learn from your mistakes?

If a republican were president and he had Obamas numbers you'd be putting his bust on mt.rushmore


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 14, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Yea, supplying funds and guns to the Islamists in Syria; not arming the Kurds against ISIS, trying to prop up the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt, leaving a cespool in Lybia all 'rocks.'

Dude, I don't have a 'side.' I think the left vs right crap is what the establishment wants to keep us polarized on any and every issue. It's funny cos I've seen both sides take their stances based on their side and totally flip flop when the roles are reversed. Americans are so conditioned that the establishment surely laughs at us.

Okay, what happens if we invade Iran? It'll be a mixed bag. Will it be worth it from an American perspective? If there's any truth to them getting nukes, you bet your ass. If you want to trust civilization to those nutballs, then go ahead. But what will our news headlines be? American dead body counts. Come on, who goes to war and doesnt expect fatalities? I'll admit that I thought going to war in Iraq was good to free ourselves of a menace and to liberate millions. If I knew that the war would be so politicized, then maybe I'd have a different p.o.v. If I knew that perhaps the govt./media was lying about a lot of stuff, perhaps I'd have a different p.o.v. But like you say, what's done is done. But this has taught me that America is too shallow for these cosmetic wars. We'd best believe there's a nuke coming if we invade Iran. And if we do, then instead of whining about a a few trillion down the pike and a thousand dead soldiers (God bless them), maybe we should honor their sacrifice by not politicizing the hell out of things and be happy if millions gain freedom. Do you know how shitty it is to live in Iran? Everyone is afraid to say anything bad about Islam/govt. If you think Christianity is this and that; it's got nothing on the oppression of Islam. There's a reason that all Islamic countries are pieces of crap.


----------



## sealybobo (May 14, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


My boss said they remind him of back 500 years ago when protestants and catholics or English irish were killing each other. 

Ever see Lawrence of Arabia?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 14, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I know L.o.A. is a 'classic' but I think I've only caught parts. 

Yes, the middle east battles are a lot like the barbarianism of the Saxons vs. Irish only worse because Islam is a cancer that doesn't just go away by itself (unless a country does an inquisition). At least in time, without a pervasive dogma of Islam, the Brits and Irish have experienced a level of healing and experience a level of freedom. Nobody is free in an Islamic country.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 15, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Don't try to talk your way around it. A devil worshipper is someone who comes out and admits to worship or follow the devil or otherwise performs evil acts worthy of the devil. You know damn well that the Yizidis don't hit either benchmark.



Except most Satanists don't hit that standard. So you already are eliminating just about anyone you'd actually use to describe it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Don't try to talk your way around it. A devil worshipper is someone who comes out and admits to worship or follow the devil or otherwise performs evil acts worthy of the devil. You know damn well that the Yizidis don't hit either benchmark.
> ...



Well fiddly dee, most people aren't Satanists / Devil worshippers. You know who was? Charles Manson, etc. You say youre shit to put the Yazidis on par with guys like him. So, stop making shit up so we can avoid arguments on trite topics. If you have to resort to lies to make your arguments, then you've already lost anyhow.


----------



## Yarddog (May 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Are you f'ing kidding me, dude? How often exactly do you think that 300 innocent people are slaughtered? Presidents have always commented / condemned such atrocities. You're an f'ing nut ball.
> ...







Synthaholic said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > But they (govenment) can condemn it strongly,  at least. *Ive never seen anyone from the Administration show any sort of passion in condemnation of genocide.*
> ...




I think Obama replied what he was required to do. No, it would be nice to get some strong rhetoric against ISIS on a regular basis coming out of
the administration,  other than Christians should get of their high horse.    They went after Kadaffi pretty hard, until he was toppled,   i just notice the difference in
intensity is all.  If you think its fine,   than thats your opinion,  I got mine.


(Quote by Obama on protecting the Lybian people.  They were none of out business either. )
"In that effort, the United States will be a friend and a partner.  We will join with allies and partners to continue the work of safeguarding the people of Libya.  As remaining regime elements menace parts of the country, I’ve directed my team to be in close contact with NATO as well as the United Nations to determine other steps that we can take..."


----------



## Yarddog (May 15, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




The difference between Christianity and Islam is that,   the closer you get to the true teachings of Jesus, the more peaceful the religion gets.  The closer you get to the true teachings of Muhammed, the more violent and represive the religion gets.   

Slave holders and Racists who use and /used Bible scripture to back up their actions as well as Catholics who ran the Inquisition and Crusades that sacked cities for wealth can hardly be considered to be following Jesus's teachings.  You can look up what those are yourself.  I dont need to tell you.

Muslims who take slaves , cut off hands and heads , take little girls to be their wives are actually following the teachings of Muhammad very closely.  Fortunantly
most Muslims in the world are very bad muslims (moderate) and just want to live a peaceful life like evryone else.  But if a comparison between the two religions is to be made,  thats the way I see it .


----------



## JoeB131 (May 15, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> [
> 
> Well fiddly dee, most people aren't Satanists / Devil worshippers. You know who was? Charles Manson, etc. You say youre shit to put the Yazidis on par with guys like him. So, stop making shit up so we can avoid arguments on trite topics. If you have to resort to lies to make your arguments, then you've already lost anyhow.



Chucky Manson's beliefs were from the Book of Revelations and the White Album.  So nothing to do with Satan there, dude. 

Point is, getting into a fight over whether Iblis is the Devil or a Peacock Angel IS fucking silly.  And not our problem.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 15, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> [
> 
> 
> The difference between Christianity and Islam is that,   the closer you get to the true teachings of Jesus, the more peaceful the religion gets.  The closer you get to the true teachings of Muhammed, the more violent and represive the religion gets.
> ...



Uh, guy, can you point out to me in the bible where Jesus said slavery was bad? 

Thanks.

Not where Moses laid down the law for slavery and St. Paul told slaves to suck it up.


----------



## Yarddog (May 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


 

Christianity was the beginning of the end of slavery in the world,  well, yes I guess you think it would be so easy for early christians to stage slave revolts as they were already being fed to lions and such.   Well, no i disagree with you.  True christianity is the opposite of oppression,  I believe the part about Jesus saying, the kingdom of God is within you?   it was the beginning of the idea that people were free and didnt belong to earthly masters, but to God.  I know that Jesuss teachings 
often were about people being equal in the eyes of 'God' 

Moses?   that was pre- Christ obviously, so i dont see the point.   

Why Is the New Testament Silent on Slavery or Is It


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 15, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



That's a great point. The koran is a vile book whereas the Bible is pretty uplifting. People doing the most attrocious things in the name of Allah are living the religion more fully than anyone.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 15, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> Christianity was the beginning of the end of slavery in the world, well, yes I guess you think it would be so easy for early christians to stage slave revolts as they were already being fed to lions and such.



Horseshit. Christianity had no interest in ending slavery.  Oh, also, Christians being fed to lions- complete bullshit, never happened. Not recorded by one non-Christian historian. (And, no, the shit that later Christian writers shoe-horned into Tacitus doesn't count. 



Yarddog said:


> True christianity is the opposite of oppression, I believe the part about Jesus saying, the kingdom of God is within you? it was the beginning of the idea that people were free and didnt belong to earthly masters, but to God. I know that Jesuss teachings
> often were about people being equal in the eyes of 'God'



True Christianity isa  bunch of rules you don't follow unless you're wanting to hate on gay folks or something.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> True Christianity isa  bunch of rules you don't follow unless you're wanting to hate on gay folks or something.



What Islamic state allows people to be gay?


----------



## Yarddog (May 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Christianity was the beginning of the end of slavery in the world, well, yes I guess you think it would be so easy for early christians to stage slave revolts as they were already being fed to lions and such.
> ...




I havnt been to church in years,  but growing up,  i did happen too,  i cant remember preachers talking about gays if they did,  i dont think it was much of an issue back then, or maybe i didnt go to the church you've been too. guess  All I know, -ANTI gay-  was never the impression of god i was taught. it was something else completely.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 16, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> I havnt been to church in years, but growing up, i did happen too, i cant remember preachers talking about gays if they did, i dont think it was much of an issue back then, or maybe i didnt go to the church you've been too. guess All I know, -ANTI gay- was never the impression of god i was taught. it was something else completely.



I grew up Catholics, and frankly, we had the Clergy nailing the anti-gay marriage all the time, which was hilarious because we knew half the priests were fags you never wanted to be alone in a room with.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 16, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> That's a great point. The koran is a vile book whereas the Bible is pretty uplifting.



Yes, let's enjoy some of those uplifting bible verses.  


She lusted after her lovers, whose genitals were like those of donkeys and whose emission was like that of horses. _Ezekiel 23:20 NIV_


Elisha went up to Bethel. As he was walking along the road, some boys came out of the town and jeered at him. “Get out of here, baldy!” they said. “Get out of here, baldy!” He turned around, looked at them and called down a curse on them in the name of the Lord. Then two bears came out of the woods and mauled forty-two of the boys. _2 Kings 2:23-25 NIV_


Now therefore, kill every male among the little ones, and kill every woman who has known man intimately. But all the girls who have not known man intimately, spare for yourselves. _Numbers 31:17-18_
And of course, my personal favorite... 
_
Happy shall he be, that taketh and dasheth thy little ones against the stones. -- Psalm 137:9
_


----------



## sealybobo (May 16, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


The old testament said a lot of crazy things too.

I admit of all the made up religions that believe in gods christianity is the best.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > That's a great point. The koran is a vile book whereas the Bible is pretty uplifting.
> ...



NIV? 

Yes, there are a couple verses that had something lost in translation. Christians ain't worried about it. You know it's not the murderer manual that the Koran is. You just keep pretending though.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 16, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


>



Guy, it isn't about defending my freedom.  

You guys want to go to war for oil and Zionism, neither of which any sensible person thinks is worth it. 

But it's not like you were going to sign up like I did.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 16, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> NIV?



Really, guy.  Do you want me to find those same verses in the King James Version? Because they don't sound any better.  



TheGreatGatsby said:


> Yes, there are a couple verses that had something lost in translation. Christians ain't worried about it. You know it's not the murderer manual that the Koran is. You just keep pretending though.



Actually, I know nothing of the sort.  Those verses aren't LOST in translation.  They get the point across pretty clearly, the Abrahamic God is a petty, vindictive bastard who revels in killing people who don't believe what they believe.  

Here's some examples of Christian Tolerance from the King James version. 

Deuteronomy 13:6-10
If thy brother, the son of thy mother, or thy son, or thy daughter, or the wife of thy bosom, or thy friend, which is as thine own soul, entice thee secretly, saying, Let us go and serve other gods, which thou hast not known, thou, nor thy fathers; Namely, of the gods of the people which are round about you, nigh unto thee, or far off from thee, from the one end of the earth even unto the other end of the earth; Thou shalt not consent unto him, nor hearken unto him; neither shall thine eye pity him, neither shalt thou spare, neither shalt thou conceal him: But thou shalt surely kill him; thine hand shall be first upon him to put him to death, and afterwards the hand of all the people. And thou shalt stone him with stones, that he die.



2 Chronicles 15:13
Whosoever would not seek the LORD God of Israel should be put to death, whether small or great, whether man or woman.


Mark 16:16
He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved; but he that believeth not shall be damned.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


SIgn up for what with you..............You don't believe in Jack Squat.................You've already said you didn't give a rats ass about all sorts of people in time...............The only thing you care about is yourself...........when you ditched England for fighting Hitler that kinda sealed what you are for me.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 16, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> SIgn up for what with you..............You don't believe in Jack Squat.................You've already said you didn't give a rats ass about all sorts of people in time...............The only thing you care about is yourself...........when you ditched England for fighting Hitler that kinda sealed what you are for me.



First, the word you are grasping for is "dissed", not "ditched".  

Secondly, I was in the Army for 11 years and got out at the rank of Staff Sergeant. 

Third, yes, I really can't care about everyone in the world or in history.  YOu have to pick your fights carefully and wisely.  The Yazidis are only in danger of extermination now because your Boy Bush had to fight his vendetta against Saddam Hussein that had nothing to do with much of anything that America was concerned about. 

Fourth- the United Kingdom was foolish for going to war in 1939 when they clearly weren't ready. We had to bail them out and we demanded they disband their empire as a result of that.


----------



## MaryL (May 16, 2015)

I remember the outrage over My Lai, ISIS murders innocent people   EVERY FREEKING day after day, WERE is the outrage?  Were is the voice of the world? Were is  GOD? Allah. Whatever. Nowhere...


----------



## JoeB131 (May 16, 2015)

MaryL said:


> I remember the outrage over My Lai, ISIS murders innocent people   EVERY FREEKING day after day, WERE is the outrage?  Were is the voice of the world? Were is  GOD? Allah. Whatever. Nowhere...



There was outrage over Mai Lai because our troops did it and out government tried to cover it up. 

That's why there was outrage.  

Here's the thing, the Yazidis have always been a despised minority in Iraq. Is it fair? Probably not. 

Is it worth throwing away hundreds of American lives to save their bizarre religion?  Not really.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > NIV?
> ...



The hell they don't. NIV is the whackadoodle Bible; it's why libtards love to cherry pick it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> They get the point across pretty clearly, the Abrahamic God is a petty, vindictive bastard who revels in killing people who don't believe what they believe.
> 
> Here's some examples of Christian Tolerance from the King James version.
> 
> ...



Yea, the Jews had a strict code for the wilderness. They were in danger of being decimated by the towel heads, and God didn't want malcontents and subversives in their ranks. What's the problem? That's basically what Spain did in the 1400's and they cleared the barbarious Muslims from their land. God is wise.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > He has no allegiance to Muslims.  That's just your allegiance to hyper-partisanship and wingnuttery.
> ...


Don't you ever tire of embarrassing yourself?  This was debunked when he was still a Senator.  From Politifact:

The quote comes from page 261 of the paperback edition of _ The Audacity of Hope. _ In the full passage, Obama talks about speaking in front of audiences of immigrants, and how he often tells them that they embody the American dream.

But he wrote that when he speaks to audiences of Pakistani and Arab-Americans, their message to him has a more urgent quality.

"(T)he stories of detentions and FBI questioning and hard stares from neighbors have shaken their sense of security and belonging. They have been reminded that the history of immigration in this country has a dark underbelly; they need specific assurances that their citizenship really means something, *that America has learned the right lessons from the Japanese internments during World War II, and that I will stand with them should the political winds shift in an ugly direction." *

Obama doesn't mention Muslims here at all; he's clearly talking about U.S. citizens of Arab and Pakistani descent.

Also, the e-mail says Obama would "stand with the Muslims should the political winds shift in an ugly direction," implying he made a statement to that effect. But it's clear in reading the text that the words actually represent a question Obama is being asked by his audiences: "they need specific assurances ... that I will stand with them should the political winds shift in an ugly direction."

Though Obama doesn't say so explicitly, he gives the impression his answer is yes.

The e-mail distorts Obama's quote and misrepresents who he was talking about, lumping together an entire religion when he was talking to two groups of people in the context of discrimination. *It's a significant alteration to the meaning of what Obama said, and we find it to be False. *​


----------



## Synthaholic (May 17, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


I've been close.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 17, 2015)

So how come the dope Gatsby didn't know that his Obama quote was debunked 7 years ago?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The hell they don't. NIV is the whackadoodle Bible; it's why libtards love to cherry pick it.



Okay, I'm going to take those SAME verses from the KJV.   Tell me how they don't sound any worse. 

Ezekial *23:20* *For she doted upon their paramours, whose flesh is as the flesh of asses, and whose issue is like the issue of horses.
*
Okay, that doesn't sound any better.  

Let's move on to the Hair Club for Men. 

2 Kings 
*2:23* And he went up from thence unto Bethel: and *as he was going up by the way, there came forth little children out of the city, and mocked him, and said unto him, Go up, thou bald head; go up, thou bald head. 
2:24* *And he turned back, and looked on them, and cursed them in the name of the LORD. And there came forth two she bears out of the wood, and tare forty and two children of them. 
*
Wow, that still sounds pretty harsh for making fun of a bald guy. 

Okay... One more chance.  

Numbers 
*31:17* Now therefore *kill every male among the little ones, and kill every woman that hath known man by lying with him.
31:18* *But all the women children, that have not known a man by lying with him, keep alive for yourselves. 
*
So to recap, God kills children for mocking a prophet (you know, just like those assholes at Charlie Hebdo and Garland was doing.)  and orders the Israelites to murder women and children. 

But don't worry, the Bible is much more inspirational than the Koran is.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Yea, the Jews had a strict code for the wilderness. They were in danger of being decimated by the towel heads, and God didn't want malcontents and subversives in their ranks. What's the problem? That's basically what Spain did in the 1400's and they cleared the barbarious Muslims from their land. God is wise.



so by your logic, what the Muslims are doing to the Yazidis is perfectly okay, because they are worshipping the wrong God.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, the Jews had a strict code for the wilderness. They were in danger of being decimated by the towel heads, and God didn't want malcontents and subversives in their ranks. What's the problem? That's basically what Spain did in the 1400's and they cleared the barbarious Muslims from their land. God is wise.
> ...



No...but I can see how you came to that conclusion. I'm saying the Muslims were a scourge that wasn't going away because they are a cult of totalitarianism and oppression. The Spaniards said fuck that, this is our country. The Yazidis aren't like that; they just have the misfortune of living in proximity of that same scourge.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Obama said in his Cairo speech some years back that he would stand with the Muslims....Everyone knows that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > The hell they don't. NIV is the whackadoodle Bible; it's why libtards love to cherry pick it.
> ...



Really? These obscure verses are the closest thing you can come to making the case that the Bible is on par with the thematic murder manual full of murder verses that the everyday Muslim quotes? Nice try, guy. But for funsies, let's a have a look-see at your verses:

Ezekial: Just talking about a whore sleeping with lowlifes. How dare the Jews believe in virtue 

2 Kings: I have a notation that the Hebrew was for youths (not little children). So, basically we're talking about probably teenagers and early 20's people. And who killed the youths? Was it the prophet or bears? If you say it was the prophet than you admit he was doing God's will. And who got killed? Just that year's generation of ISIS. 

Numbers: That's pre Geneva convention; That's how wars were fought. They killed the haters who were murdering them. I don't see the problem. If you look at it, they were still humanitarian by not killing those who had aided or engaged in barbarianism. That's much better than the genocide that typically comes from the Muslims.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Exclusive Mother Of Boston Marathon Bomber Says US Will Burn

And thus we see God's wisdom (Numbers). This bitch raises a terrorist son and then has the audacity to talk her murderous Islamic sh** The Jews knew what was up. They didn't need to let the next generation of terrorists come up to kill them.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> No...but I can see how you came to that conclusion. I'm saying the Muslims were a scourge that wasn't going away because they are a cult of totalitarianism and oppression. The Spaniards said fuck that, this is our country. The Yazidis aren't like that; they just have the misfortune of living in proximity of that same scourge.



Uh, no, guy what you are saying is that some religious extermination is okay as long as it's a religion YOU don't like.  and given the Spanish Inquisition operated in such a horrible way it not only provided political fodder for the Protestants, but also was eventually denounced by the Catholic Church, you really aren't using a good example.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Really? These obscure verses are the closest thing you can come to making the case that the Bible is on par with the thematic murder manual full of murder verses that the everyday Muslim quotes? Nice try, guy. But for funsies, let's a have a look-see at your verses:
> 
> Ezekial: Just talking about a whore sleeping with lowlifes. How dare the Jews believe in virtue



no, that was more like a random sampling than a in depth study... but you were saying that the Bible was an "inspiring" book compared to the Koran.   They are both full of good and bad stuff. 



TheGreatGatsby said:


> 2 Kings: I have a notation that the Hebrew was for youths (not little children). So, basically we're talking about probably teenagers and early 20's people. And who killed the youths? Was it the prophet or bears? If you say it was the prophet than you admit he was doing God's will. And who got killed? Just that year's generation of ISIS.



Uh, not sure what notation you are looking at.  The original text reads the words used was "qatan na'ar".  "Na'ar is a word meaning children anywhere from newborns to youths, but the qualifier qutan means "Small".   in short, God sent bears to maul small children.  and that's not the only time God has a fixing for kililng children.  There's the murder of David and Bathsheba's baby in 2 Samuel 12, or when God insist that Jephthah the Gilaedite dismember and burn his virgin daughter. (who probably would have been 12 or less in that time period.)  

that year's Generation of ISIS was probably anyone who followed Yahweh as the one true God. 



TheGreatGatsby said:


> Numbers: That's pre Geneva convention; That's how wars were fought. They killed the haters who were murdering them. I don't see the problem. If you look at it, they were still humanitarian by not killing those who had aided or engaged in barbarianism. That's much better than the genocide that typically comes from the Muslims.



Guy, you keep making statement like that, and Frankly, I find you scarier than the Muslim. Or I would if I didn't already know you weren't an enormas pussy who hides behind a keyboard. 

Okay, let's look at the Numbers passage in full. This section describes the war against the Midianites, The Midianites did not oppress the Israelites.  They weren't even on land the Israelites wanted.  They just happened to be in the way. In fact, the Midianites took Moses in after he fled from Egypt.  

But, meh, slaughter those fuckers.  Slaughter their women. Slaughter their boys. Keep the girls until they are big enough for you to pop their cherries.  

Yup, this is a really uplifting book you got yourself here, buddy!


----------



## Synthaholic (May 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



We've been over this; I won't go digging for links just cos you lack common knowledge.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Really? These obscure verses are the closest thing you can come to making the case that the Bible is on par with the thematic murder manual full of murder verses that the everyday Muslim quotes? Nice try, guy. But for funsies, let's a have a look-see at your verses:
> ...



1. You take obscure passages from the Bible that Christians don't put much if any weight in them and you put them on par with persistent and clear murder passages of the K'ran. That's just nutty. And yes, the Bible is largely historical / inspiring. It is not without controversy; but it is not the great evil t hat is the K'ran. 
2. I have a footnote in my Bible that the Hebrew is youths. You even admit it could mean youths. I take it to mean likely older teens. I guess we could say nobodyknows for sure. Either way, I'm guessing there is more to the story than what was presented. The bald head insult was just a humourous part. My guess is the youths were saying they were were gonna kill him / rape his wife; and they didnt dignify those taunts by recording them.
3. Okay, some research shows the midanites were affectively apostates. Perhaps, they were dealt with harshly. But the one thing I'll say is that people make the mistake of applyin contemporary standards to a tribal world. The Israelistes obviously had to run a tight ship as they faced extinction at the hands of barbarians (Muslims).


----------



## Synthaholic (May 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


You again make a claim yet refuse to back it up with a link.

We're all terribly shocked.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 18, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Yes, I refuse to back up common knowledge with links at the request of a peon. You've successfully recapped my position; and now, so have I.


----------



## Toro (May 18, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Here's Obama's speech.  Where does he say what you claim?

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/04/us/politics/04obama.text.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## JoeB131 (May 18, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 1. You take obscure passages from the Bible that Christians don't put much if any weight in them and you put them on par with persistent and clear murder passages of the K'ran. That's just nutty. And yes, the Bible is largely historical / inspiring. It is not without controversy; but it is not the great evil t hat is the K'ran.



Guy, you haven't posted on passage from the Koran yet.  Now, before you parachute out of here and go to some Islamophobic website, you keep making these claims about the Koran and I doubt you've ever read any of it.  

I, on the other hand, have posted verses from the Bible, involving major biblical characters- Moses, Jephthah, Ezekial, Elisha. These passages aren't obscure, they are just ones that Christians don't like to talk about or otherwise sugarcoat in a way that would make Disney break out into a diabetic shock. 



TheGreatGatsby said:


> 2. I have a footnote in my Bible that the Hebrew is youths. You even admit it could mean youths. I take it to mean likely older teens. I guess we could say nobodyknows for sure. Either way, I'm guessing there is more to the story than what was presented. The bald head insult was just a humourous part. My guess is the youths were saying they were were gonna kill him / rape his wife; and they didnt dignify those taunts by recording them.



Except the Bible doesn't say what they might have said. It says exactly what they said. They said, "Go up, Bald head", which frankly, doesn't sound really all that insulting. If there was more to the story, then the writer should have written it, eh? But good Old Yahweh, great for his disproportiate punishments! He's not just the Hair Club President, he's also a client! 



TheGreatGatsby said:


> 3. Okay, some research shows the midanites were affectively apostates. Perhaps, they were dealt with harshly. But the one thing I'll say is that people make the mistake of applyin contemporary standards to a tribal world. The Israelistes obviously had to run a tight ship as they faced extinction at the hands of barbarians (Muslims).



Oh, "some research". So we are back to arguing that it is okay to kill Apostates?  Oh.  Okay. 

So getting back to the subject of this thread..

*THE YAZIDIS WORSHIP THE FUCKING DEVIL!!!!*

So you've just justified what ISIL is doing to these people... Good going guy.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 18, 2015)

Okay, here's a story from the bible that isn't "Obscure'.  The story of Sodom.  (Genesis 19) 

So God sends two Angels to Sodom to see if they are as Evil as he has heard.  Forgetting for the moment that God is supposed to be omniscient, but he promised Abraham that he'd save it if there were 10 nice people there.  

So he goes to the house of Lot and a mob of men bangs on Lot's door demanding to "know" the strangers in the Biblical Sense.  Or not.  Some argument about whether they wanted to ass-rape them or just find out who they were.  But Lot, the supposedly good man that God had to save, offers the men who two "virgin" daughters.  Yes, a "Good" man offers his daughters for gang rape. 

Anyway, the Angels blind all these guys and tells Lot to leave.  and don't look back.  Except Mrs. Lot looks back and she gets turned into a pillar of salt. You know, because Yahweh is such a loving guy. 

Anyway, here's the part they DON'T talk about in Church. Immediately after that, Lot and his two daughters are living in a cave, and they decided to get him drunk on whine and have sex with him.  Yup. This is the Good Man the Bible God had to save. One who offers his daughters up for Gang Rape and then has drunken sex with them. 

But, no, no, it's the KORAN that is full of evil shit. The Koran is practically the Necromonicon.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 18, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...




If it was common knowledge, links would be plentiful, from many sources.

You can't produce a single one.  Can't - not 'won't'.  And you keep doubling down on your failure.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 18, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> *THE YAZIDIS WORSHIP THE FUCKING DEVIL!!!!*



*I done told you I won't be indulging your blatant lie posts, guy. So, if that's you calling that you lost the debate; then cool.*


----------



## JoeB131 (May 18, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > *THE YAZIDIS WORSHIP THE FUCKING DEVIL!!!!*
> ...



Guy, you already lost the debate when you argued that it was okay for the Israelites to slaughter the Midianites (Fellow descendants of Abraham who had sheltered Moses when he was in exile) but it was not okay for ISIL to slaughter the Devil Worshiping Yazidis... 

I'm just sorry you aren't man enough to admit that.


----------

